# Dark Forest



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I did some tank maintenance over the weekend. Pruned the plants and added fresh leaf litter.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks great! Love the plant arrangement. What size is you vivarium and how long have you had it? I recently put a vivarium together and was just wondering how long the background would hold up.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Hercrabit

The tank is a 24x18x24.

I planted it about 1 1/2 years ago. The background shows no signs of breaking down.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

A little update...


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

That looks fantastic! What is the plant on the upper right. It looks like aloe vera

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks saltyfish!

I believe it's a Tillandsia brachycaulos. That part of the tank stays too dry to grow any moss so I'm trying those air plants instead.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This looks great! Very nice plant utilization and placement.


----------



## flyfanatic14 (Jun 15, 2016)

That is a beautiful tank! I bet that Azureus is a happy guy (or girl). Now I've got something to inspire me! Matt


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with JoshsFrogsPlants. Very nice viv, great choice of plants and beautiful colors! Compliments


----------



## Stifle (Aug 13, 2015)

Great job looks awesome.


----------



## coryf (Apr 27, 2016)

What light are you using? The floor of your viv looks really nice and bright. I've had difficulty finding LEDs that penetrate all the way to the bottom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## NichKnoll (Jul 20, 2016)

This the plant near the middle a "Polka Dot" or "Prayer Plant"?


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

I hope I can build a system that's nearly as impressive


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

What is the red and green plant on the bottom?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Well done. This viv looks fantastic!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

coryf said:


> What light are you using? The floor of your viv looks really nice and bright. I've had difficulty finding LEDs that penetrate all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


It only looks like that because of camera tricks...
I used generic leds from Menards and a cheap led aquarium light. It's really not that light on the bottom.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

NichKnoll said:


> This the plant near the middle a "Polka Dot" or "Prayer Plant"?


I think it's a Polka Dot plant.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

martini5788 said:


> What is the red and green plant on the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Polka Dot plant, I think....


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry about the late replies. I'm moving next week and I sold this vivarium. The new owner said he checks this site, so maybe he'll show updates...


----------

